# Rajah and Sassy - MC's



## pixiepixie (Jul 24, 2015)

Rajah who is 9 months old, our first maine coon who is totally mental lol 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pixiepixie (Jul 24, 2015)

Sassy at 21 months old, we got her for company for rajah, she is a calming influence on him


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Lovely pics of such gorgeous cats. Love the one of him in the washing machine.
Sassy is the image of our Flossie, the last cat we had. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

They're both gorgeous!! I have a tuxedo MC girl and am smitten by Rajah! But Sassy is a stunner, and I just love her name. X


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

They are beautiful - and how happy and confident they look


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How gorgeous :Cat


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

both gorgeous beautiful cats


----------



## I love cats (Mar 31, 2016)

Just adore Maine coons!


----------

